# Iran sanctions gone



## Indofred (Jan 16, 2016)

Now all economic sanctions against Iran have fallen away, what will the future bring for that country in world economy, and what will we be likely to see in the near future.
I see Iran opening up, especially in things such as native speaking ESL teachers going to the country, but that is nothing compared to what I think we'll see over the next few years.
Iran, in my opinion, will open up in an attempt to recover its economic woes, but with the loss of the major enemy of Iran (The US), I see Iran's government falling to popular protest.
All extremist governments stay in place whilst ever their enemy is trying to destroy them, but dies when their great Satan is no longer a threat.
Of course, Israel is still in place, and the Iranian government will use that as a tool to keep public opinion on their side, but I'm unsure that will be enough now American aggression is ending.

Opinion?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 16, 2016)

True. 

And it wasn't just the United States, the current government propagated the notion that the entire world was 'against Iran'; with the sanctions gone that 'justification' used by the hardliners is no longer in play.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ask Bob Levinson, still held hostage what he thinks.


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 16, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Ask Bob Levinson, still held hostage what he thinks.


*I think next January is about the right time to BOMB them.
*


----------



## waltky (Jan 19, 2016)

Why wasn't he part of the prisoner exchange?...

*Levinson's family 'desperate for answers' from White House*
_19 Jan.`16 WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The family of former FBI agent Robert Levinson, who went missing in Iran eight years ago, said on Tuesday it was "desperate for answers" on his whereabouts and expressed frustration at the information it had received from the Obama administration._


> Levinson, who disappeared while visiting Iran's Kish Island in 2007, was not among the five American prisoners released by the Iranian government on Saturday as part of a prisoner swap with Washington.  His family said in a statement over the weekend it was "devastated," adding: "We are happy for the other families. But once again, Bob Levinson has been left behind."  In a speech on Sunday celebrating the release of the Americans, Obama said the U.S. government would "not rest" until Levinson was located. U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry said in a Twitter post on Sunday that Iran had agreed to deeper coordination to locate Levinson.
> 
> Levinson's son, Dan, told CNN on Tuesday the family "can only hope that they (U.S. officials) are really doing everything they can."  "President Obama has promised that, Secretary Kerry has promised that, but it hasn't ... given us results," Dan Levinson said. "We've been hearing this for years and years now," he said.  U.S. officials believe that Levinson, who suffered from diabetes, died in captivity after meeting with an American-born Islamic militant on Kish Island. Iranian officials have repeatedly denied knowledge of his disappearance or whereabouts.  Levinson's family has said he was working for the Central Intelligence Agency in what amounted to a rogue operation at the time he disappeared. The family's lawyer has told CNN the agency paid $2.5 million to avoid a lawsuit.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## dani67 (Jan 19, 2016)

*Iran's Khamenei welcomes sanctions lift, warns of U.S. 'deceit'*


----------



## dani67 (Jan 19, 2016)

Iran's Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei speaks live on television after casting his ballot in the Iranian presidential election in Tehran June 12, 2009.
REUTERS/CAREN FIROUZ




Iran's Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei on Tuesday welcomed the lifting of international sanctions against Iran, but warned that Tehran should remain wary of its old enemy the United States.
State television reported that Khamenei wrote to President Hassan Rouhani to congratulate him on implementing the nuclear deal, which resulted in U.S., European Union and United Nations sanctions being lifted over the weekend.
In his first comments since the deal took effect, Iran's highest authority made clear that Washington should still be treated with suspicion. He made no mention of a surprise prisoner exchange that also took place this weekend.
"I reiterate the need to be vigilant about the deceit and treachery of arrogant countries, especially the United States, in this (nuclear) issue and other issues," Khamenei said.
*RELATED COVERAGE*


*›* *FACT BOX: *Companies rush to Iran as sanctions are lifted
"Be careful that the other side fully meets its commitments. The comments made by some American politicians in last two, three days are suspicious," he added.
Republican candidates for the U.S. presidency have criticized the deal, and some Iranian officials fear Washington could walk away from the deal when President Barack Obama leaves office in early 2017.
Hopes for a broader rapprochement between the two countries were dashed on Sunday when Washington slapped new sanctions on companies accused of supporting Iran's ballistic missile program, drawing an angry response from Iranian officials.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 19, 2016)

Indofred said:


> Now all economic sanctions against Iran have fallen away, what will the future bring for that country in world economy, and what will we be likely to see in the near future.
> I see Iran opening up, especially in things such as native speaking ESL teachers going to the country, but that is nothing compared to what I think we'll see over the next few years.
> Iran, in my opinion, will open up in an attempt to recover its economic woes, but with the loss of the major enemy of Iran (The US), I see Iran's government falling to popular protest.
> All extremist governments stay in place whilst ever their enemy is trying to destroy them, but dies when their great Satan is no longer a threat.
> ...


----------



## dani67 (Jan 19, 2016)

waltky said:


> Why wasn't he part of the prisoner exchange?...
> 
> *Levinson's family 'desperate for answers' from White House*
> _19 Jan.`16 WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The family of former FBI agent Robert Levinson, who went missing in Iran eight years ago, said on Tuesday it was "desperate for answers" on his whereabouts and expressed frustration at the information it had received from the Obama administration._
> ...




he was american cia spy .maybe he is dead now.
every country have right to kill spies.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 19, 2016)

Indofred said:


> Now all economic sanctions against Iran have fallen away, what will the future bring for that country in world economy, and what will we be likely to see in the near future.
> I see Iran opening up, especially in things such as native speaking ESL teachers going to the country, but that is nothing compared to what I think we'll see over the next few years.
> Iran, in my opinion, will open up in an attempt to recover its economic woes, but with the loss of the major enemy of Iran (The US), I see Iran's government falling to popular protest.
> All extremist governments stay in place whilst ever their enemy is trying to destroy them, but dies when their great Satan is no longer a threat.
> ...




fact----the USA was never an aggressor against Iran.     Iran will continue to have the same  "enemies"  as did the Islamic hero ----Adolf Hitler     as have the Shiites
for 1400 years----to wit "the sunnis"     and as did the rapist pig murderer thief of mecca---muhummad,  to wit----the enemies of filth-----the jews


----------



## waltky (Mar 23, 2018)

Time for another dose of Stuxnet...




*US sanctions Iranian hackers for 'stealing university data'*
_23 Mar`18 - The United States has imposed sanctions on an Iranian company and 10 individuals for alleged cyber attacks, including on hundreds of universities._


> The Mabna Institute is accused of stealing 31 terabytes of "valuable intellectual property and data".  The justice department said the firm hacked 320 universities around the world, dozens of companies and parts of the US government.  Nine of the 10 individuals have been indicted separately for related crimes.  The two founders of the Mabna Institute are among those sanctioned and their assets are subject to US seizure, a statement by the US Treasury Department said.  "These defendants are now fugitives of justice," US Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein said at a news conference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 23, 2018)

sheeeeesh------GENERAL ALERT----from rosie.      be not deceived fellow
cyber-spacies.        IRANIANS IS SMART  ,,,, damn them bastards.....


----------



## waltky (Aug 6, 2018)

*The Donald gonna fix dem Iranians...*
*



*
*U.S. On Verge Of Restoring Some Iran Sanctions After Leaving 'Horrible' Deal*
_August 6, 2018 - Just after the clock strikes midnight, it will usher in a new day and a return to past U.S. policy: As of 12:01 a.m. ET Tuesday, the Trump administration says it will restore some of the sanctions against Iran that were lifted as part of the 2015 nuclear deal._


> The White House says that overnight, it will reinstitute regulations that, among other things, prohibit the Iranian government's use of U.S. dollars and erect barriers to trade with Iran involving aluminum and steel, the Iranian automotive and airline industries, and gold and other precious minerals.  It will be an additional 90 days before the rest of the sanctions "snap back" into place in early November. This includes the sanctions that are expected to carry more weight — including bans on doing business with Iran's Central Bank and accepting the country's crude oil exports.  In a statement released Monday, President Trump cast the move to restore sanctions as a means of rectifying what it says is the Obama administration's mistake in agreeing to the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action, or JCPOA. That accord — negotiated also with the U.K., France, German, Russia and China — suspended U.S. sanctions in return for limits and regular inspections on Iran's nuclear programs, while allowing the country to continue enriching uranium for peaceful energy purposes.
> 
> On Monday, Trump called the pact a "horrible, one-sided deal" that failed to block Iran's nuclear aspirations and "threw a lifeline of cash to a murderous dictatorship that has continued to spread bloodshed, violence, and chaos."   "To this day," Trump added, "Iran threatens the United States and our allies, undermines the international financial system, and supports terrorism and militant proxies around the world."  The move, which follows through on Trump's May 8 vow to unilaterally withdraw from the multinational nuclear agreement, cheered Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and members of the president's party, who had long railed against the deal. Shortly after it was negotiated, Republicans in Congress tried, and narrowly failed, to pass a resolution formally disapproving of the executive agreement.  Since then withdrawing from the deal has become a centerpiece of GOP campaigns, including Trump's presidential run in 2016.
> 
> ...


----------

